# Video: SPEED Detailing a 1972 Oldsmobile 442



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

SPEED Detailing a 1972 Oldsmobile 442

In this video, Mike does a walk-around video to show the results after restoring the original single stage paint on an all original 1972 Oldsmobile 442 Muscle Car. Then he walks through the different products, tools and pads he used to restore the paint, the vinyl top and remove all the scratches out of the glass.







Questions? Call or Text Mike Phillips at,

*Cell/WhatsApp: *772-310-9712 during normal business hours Monday through Friday EASTERN time.

Or send him an email to: [email protected]


----------

